# Port Huron to Mackinac Race



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

It is setting up to be an upwind slog. Starts tomorrow around noon, EDT. I will be on George, a Cayenne 41 in PHRF F on the shore course. You can follow along on the live tracker Bayview Mackinac Race

Go to the teams tab for the shore course and click on PHRF F. You can see how we are progressing in our class. Our tracker will be turned on tomorrow morning. Pretty cool to watch the race this way.


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

40 miles in we dropped out when the head stay snapped coming off a wave. We saved the rig and limped back downwind under main with some halyards in place of the head stay. No one got hurt but we were bummed about having to drop out.


----------



## happy_sailor (Jun 20, 2013)

Sanduskysailor said:


> 40 miles in we dropped out when the head stay snapped coming off a wave. We saved the rig and limped back downwind under main with some halyards in place of the head stay. No one got hurt but we were bummed about having to drop out.


Saw you guys headed back, sorry to hear that! We had a great race, shredded our No. 1 that first night, then close hauled with No. 3 and full main all night. Everyone was on the rail that night, not much sleep for me as the designated "wave breaker" at the front of the rail. Around 6:30-7:00 we had a huge shift and the rest of the race was a starboard tack close reach/reach/run. We had the No. 3 up until about noon, then set the chute for the rest of the race. Averaged about 8.5 knots for the rest of the race until the very end. AWESOME race, my first one, can't wait to do it again!!!


----------

